# .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E, Seoul P4 and Lumiled Rebel LED::.::.



## whc (Jan 5, 2007)

*.::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E, Seoul P4 and Lumiled Rebel LED::.*

I think is it getting a little confusing about what flashlights out there using the high power LED's. Here is a list that hopefully can make it easier selecting your new high power LED flashlight. 

If you know a flashlight that should be on the list or you see a error on the list, just let me know either by posting in this thread or writing me a PM, and I will update the list soon as possible. It is much appreciated if you could provide me with a link and the general spec of new flashlights, that will make my job a lot easier, thanks .

*.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::**Cree*:*XR*-*E:**List**::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.*

*Aleph:*
A19 Cree XR-E Black|Natural (1xCR123A, Forward Clicky) _$230_ 
A19 Cree XR-E Black|Natural (1xCR123A, 2-Stage Clicky) _$255_
A19 Cree XR-E Black|Natural (2xCR123A, 2-Stage Clicky) _$255_

*ASP:*
Triad 3xXR-E|PDF (2xCR123A, Forward Clicky) _$140.95_

*CR2 Ion:*
With optinal XR-E Upgrade [_REVIEW_] (1xCR2, Twisty) _$225->$265_
XR-E Ti (1xCR2, Twisty)

*Cree:*
Cree XLamp XR-E LED (1xAA, Forward Clicky) _$30_

*DealExtreme:*
DX 3W Cree (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$26.95_
1.25W Cree (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$13.39_
DX Simply Cree (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$11.50_

*Dereelight:*
DR-C1H [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_|_REVIEW3_] (1x18650, 2xCR123A, 2x16340, Forward Clicky) _$79_
CL1H v2.0 [_REVIEW_] (1x18650, 2xCR123A, 2x16340, Forward Clicky) _$69
_CL1H v3.0 [_REVIEW_] (1x18650, 2xCR123A, 2x16340, Forward Clicky) _$79->$82_
 DBS 2-Mode (1x18650, 2xCR123A, 2x16340, Forward Clicky) _$99_
DBS 3-Mode (1x18650, 1x17670, 1x168a, Forward Clicky) _$119_
DBS 5-Mode (1x18650, 1x17670, 1x168a, Forward Clicky) _$109_

*Dexlight:*
Sapphire Crystal 3W (1xAA, 1x14500, Reverse Clicky) _$39.95_
Dexlight X.V (1xAA, Twisty) _$23.95_

*EDGE Tactical Light:
*NiteCore Defender Infinity Q5 [_REVIEW_] (1xAA, 1x14500, Forward Clicky) _$79.9_
RaidFire® SpearTM Q5 (1x18650, Forward Clicky) _$129.9_

*Elektrolumens:
*Anglelux-XRE (2xD, Slider Switch) _$49.99_
DeCree XRE1 (1x18650, Twisty) _$69.99_ *Coming Soon*
 Lucidus XR2 [_BEAMSHOT_|_REVIEW_] (2xAA, Clicky) _$69.99_
Lucidus XR3 (3xAA, Clicky) _$69.99_

*EYJ Legion:*
 3-Cree 0~100% (6xCR123A, 2-Stage Twisty) _$175

_*Fenix:*
P1-CE Black|Natural (1xCR123A, 1x16340, Twisty) _$40.95_
P1D-CE Black|Natural [_BEAMSHOTS_|_REVIEW_|_RUNTIMES_] (1xCR123A, 1x16340, Twisty) _$70_
L0D-CE BLack|Natural [_REVIEW_|_RUNTIMES_] (1xAAA, Twisty) _$44_
L1D-CE [_BEAMSHOTS_|_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_] (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$54_
L2D-CE [_REVIEW_] (2xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$55_
P2D-CE Black|Natural [_REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$55_
P3D-CE Black|Natural (2xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$61.50_
T1 Q5 (2xCR123A, Forward Clicky) _$73_

*Foxfury*:
MF 1000 Series|Lighthound (15xCR123A, Forward Clicky) _$999.99_
HammerHead Series (3xCR123A, Forward Clicky) _$???_ *Coming Soon*

*GearLite:*
XR-01 (2xCR123A, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$49.95_
 XR-01 V2 (2xCR123A, 1x17670, Forward Clicky) _$44.95_ 

*Heloitek:*
HTE-1A [_REVIEW_] (2xL91, Reed Switch) _$99.50_

*Huntlight:*
FT01X XR-E SE [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_] (2xCR123A, 2x16340, Reverse Clicky) _$99.95_

* Hyperion:*
CE-R [_REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, Twisty) _$29_

*Jetbeam:*
C-LE Ver1.2 [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_] (1xAA, Twisty) _$26
_C-LE Ver.2 (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$32_
 JET-1 MK IIx [_REVIEW_|_BEAMSHOTS_] (1xAA, 1x14500, Reverse Clicky) _$54.95_
JET-1 MK IIX Ver1.2 (1xAA, 1x14500, Reverse Clicky) _$70.95
_JET-I MK.II R (1xAA, 1x14500, Reverse Clicky) _$73_
JET-II (1xCR123A, 1xRCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$69_

*KD:*
CREE XR-E P4 Camping Lantern (4xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$15_

*LiteFlux:*
LF2 XR-E [_REVIEW_] (1xAAA, Twisty) _$45_
LF2 X Q5 [_REVIEW_] (1xAAA, 1x10440, Twisty) $60

*Lumapower:*
D-Mini [_BEAMSHOTS_|_REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, 1x16340, 2-in-1 Tailcap) _$58.95
_D-Mini Digital [_REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, 1x16340, 3-Stage Forward Clicky) _$74.95
_ D-Mini Digital Q5 Special Edition [_REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, 1x16340, 3-Stage Forward Clicky) _$89.95_
 LP-Mini [_BEAMSHOTS_|_REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, 1x16340, 2-in-1 Tailcap) _$138_
M1 XR-E [_BEAMSHOTS_|_REVIEW_] (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Reverse Clicky) _$85->$90_
M1 Tactical [_REVIEW_] (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Tactical Twisty) _$93.5->$98.5
_ M1 Tactical Q5 Special Edition (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Tactical Twisty) _$104.95_
 M3 XR-E [_BEAMSHOTS|__REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, 1x16340, 1xAA, 2xAA, 2-in-1 Tailcap) _$74.95_
MRV [_REVIEW_] (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Tactical Twisty) _$107.95_ 
MRV Enhanced [_REVIEW_] (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Tactical Twisty) _$69_
MRV SPECIAL EDITION (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Tactical Twisty) _$149.95
_MRV Digital (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Forward Clicky) _$139.95_
MRV Digital Special Edition Q5 (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Forward Clicky) _$164.95_
IncenDio (1XCR123A, Forward Clicky (3 levels + Memory) _$52.95_* <-NEW!*

*Modamag:*
Draco XR-E [_REVIEW_] (1x10280, Twisty) _$130->$240_
Rocket *Coming Soon*

*Noname:*
3W Cree DX|Kaidomain (1x14500, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$18.70_
CREE 3W Mini (1x14500, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$18.72_
U2-Style 3W Cree DX|Kaidomain [_REVIEW_] (1x18650, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$26.95_
CREE XR-E 3W (1x18650, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$19.45_
CREE 3W w/ Starter Kit (1x18650, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$29.56_
CREE 3W LED (1x18650, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$24.26_
 8W Cree (2xLIR123A, 1 x 18650, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$32.99_
CREE 3W Compact (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$9.49_
Mini-Clicky 3W Cree Flashlight (1xCR2, Reverse Clicky) _$17.13_
GREE-Cree P4 (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$17.44_
Camouflauged CREE (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$8.90_
MXDL 3W LED (2xCR123A, Twisty) _$5.65_
HF-1 Compact Cree (1xAAA, Reverse Clicky) _$14.88_
Super Mini Cree (1xAAA, Reverse Clicky) _$16.80_
Serpent LS702 (1xAAA, Reverse Clicky) _$26_
Stylish Fighter Cree Q2 (  1xCR123A or 1xRCR123A, Twisty) _$36.80_
  MX Power Cree Flashlight Gray (2xCR123A, Clicky) _$18.50_
  MX Power Cree Flashlight Black (2xCR123A, Clicky) _$18.50_

*OLIGHT:*
T20 HA-III Black [_REVIEW_|_BEAMSHOTS_] (2xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$49.95
_T20 Q5 Special Edition [_REVIEW_] (2xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$64.95_
T15 [_REVIEW_] (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$47.95
_T15 Q5 Special edition (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$64.95_
T10 (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$47.95
_T10 Q5 Special Edition [_REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$64.95_

*Pelican:*
7060 LAPD [_REVIEW_] (Rechargeable, Dual Switch Tecnology)

*Pila:*
 GL2-PB Cree (2xCR123A, Forward Clicky) _$69.95_
 GL2-PB Cree with Codex (2xCR123A, Forward Clicky) _$135_
 GL3-PB Cree (3xCR123A, Forward Clicky) _$80_

*Regalight:
*WT1 Q5 [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_|_REVIEW3_] (2xCR123A, 2xRCR123A, 1x18650, Forward Clicky) _$85_

*Rexlight:*
Rexlight Code Name: SS (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$100_ *Coming Soon*
REX2.0 [_REVIEW_](1xAA, 1x14500, Reverse Clicky) _$40_
REX2.1 [_REVIEW_] (1xAA, 1x14500, Reverse Clicky) _$40_

*SmartFire:*
M-504C (4xC, Forward Clicky) _$28.55_

*Superfire:*
CREE Flashlight DX|Kaidomain (2xCR123A, Forward Clicky) _$21.88_

*Surefire:*
L1 with Cree|CPFMplace|BatteryJ [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_|_REVIEW3_] (1xCR123A, 2-Stage Twisty) _$135_
E1L with Cree|CPFMplace|BatteryJ [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_] (1xCR123A, Forward Clicky) _$99_
E2L with Cree|CPFMplace|BatteryJ (2xCR123A, Clicky) _$129_
L5 with Cree (2xCR123A, Forward Clicky) *Coming Soon*
KL1 with Cree (2xCR123A, Forward Clicky) *Coming Soon*

*The Orb:*
Raw NS with Optinal XR-E [_BEAMSHOT_] (1x14250, Twisty) _£75_
Raw 1Watt with Optinal XR-E (1xRCR2, Twisty) _£43_
Raw 3Watt with Optinal XR-E (1xRCR2, Twisty) _£55_
Alu Raw XR-E (1xRCR2, Twisty) _£40_
Wee (1x10180, Twisty) £35

*Tiablo:*
A8|BatteryJ [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_] (2xCR123A, 1x18650, Clicky) _$95
_A8 Q5 Special Edition (2xCR123A, 2-stage Reverse Clicky) (Forward Clicky Optional) _$127.95_
 A9 (2xCR123A, 1xRCR123A, 1x18650, Forward Clicky) _$127.95
_ Tiablo MA6 Q5 [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_] (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x 17670 3-Stage clicky AND Forward Clicky) _$92.95_
 
*Ultrafire:
*C1 (1xCR123A, Twisty) *Coming Soon*
C2 QCG|Kaidomain [_REVIEW_] (2xLIR123A, 1x18650, Clicky) _$22.66->$31.99_
C3 QCG|Kaidomain   [_REVIEW_] (1xAA, 1x14500, Reverse Clicky) _$18.98->$25.99_ 
C3 5-Mode (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$18.85_
C3 5-Mode 2xAA Extension (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$20.69_
C5 Cree (1xCR132A, 2xAA, Twisty) _$21.63_ 
 WF-501B (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Reverse Clicky) _$24.95_
WF-501D (1x18560, Reverse Clicky) _$24.87_
K500L (2x18650, 3xCR123A, Twisty) _$36.88_
CREE XR-E P4 (1x18650, Reverse Clicky) _$23.61_
602D1 (1xCR123A, 1xRCR123A, Twisty) _$36.95
_WF-606B1 (2xAA, 1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$18.32_
 
*Venture:*
3W Cree XR-E (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$19.95_

*VB-16:*
VB-16 Cree (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x17670, 1x18650, Variable brightness, Forward Clicky) _$31.72
_VB-16 HA-III Q5|Kaidomain  (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x17670, 1x18650, Variable brightness, Forward Clicky) _$29.55_

*Wolf Eyes:*
D2AX Defender with Cree option (2xCR123A, Forward Clicky)

*Zweibrüder:
*Frogman Led Lenser (4xAA, Magnetic Switch) *Coming Soon*
 
*.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::**Seoul*:*P4*:*List**::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.*

*Amilite:*
Neo T5 [_REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, , 1x16340, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$80__->$81_
Neo T5 Bizman (1xCR123A, , 1x16340, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$80_

*Dereelight:*
DR-C1H SSC P4 [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_|_REVIEW3_] (1x18650, 2xCR123A, 2x16340, Forward Clicky) _$79_

*Elektrolumens:*
Little Friend with optinal SSC P4 (4xAAA, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$119.99_
Blaster-1D with the SSC P4 (1xD, Forward Clicky) _$59.99->$69.99_
Stunner-XRE (3xD, Clicky)
 QuadStar Phaser (4xC, Twisty) _$299.99_
FireLion (1x18650, Clicky) _$199_

*Lumencraft*:
Gatlight V3 Titanium (1xCR123A, 1x16340, Forward Clicky) _$395
_Gatlight V3 Tuxedo (1xCR123A, 1x16340, Forward Clicky) _$375_

*Huntlight:
*FT03PJA2 SSC [_REVIEW_] (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$33_
FT03XJA2 SSC [_REVIEW_] (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$39.95_
FT04XJA3 SSC (1xAAA, Reverse Clicky) _$35.95

_*Jetbeam:*
JET-μ [_REVIEW_] (1xAAA, 1x10440, Twisty) _$55_

*Kaidomain:*
KD 3xSSC LED (4xCR123A, 4xRCR123A, 2x18650, Tactical Twisty) _$39.99_

*LEDLogic:*
Striker VG SSC P4 (2xCR123A, stepless dimming side Clicky) _$175_

*LiteFlux:*
 LF2 (1xAAA, Twisty) _$45_
 LF3 [_REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, 1x16340, Twisty) _$52_
 LF4 [_REVIEW_] (1xCR2, Twisty) _$52_
 LF5 [_REVIEW_] (1xAA, 1x14500, Twisty) _$48_

*Lumapower:*
F1 P4 [_REVIEW_] (1xAA, Twisty) _$49.95
_LM301|BatteryJ [_REVIEW_] (1xAA, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$35_
LM303|BatteryJ [_REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$39_
 M1 with SSC P4 upgrade (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Reverse Clicky) _$110->$115_
M1 Tactical SSC P4 upgrade (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Tactical Twisty) _$93.5_ 

*Lupine*:
Wilma X Pro (Rechargaeble Li-Ion) _$850_

*MX Power:*
3W SSC P4 (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky)

*Noname:*
JYE 3W SSE-P4 Seoul DX|Kaidomain (1x18650, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$22.99->$25.25_
JYE 3W SSE-P4 Seoul Hex (1x18650, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$25.50_
MTE 1xAA SSCP4 42180-U DX|QCG (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$18.04->$22.46_

*Novatac:*
NovaTac EDC-120|Batterystation (1xCR123A, 1x16340, Clicky) _$150_
NovaTac EDC-120P|Batterystation [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_|_REVIEW3_] (1xCR123A, 1x16340, Clicky) _$150_
NovaTac EDC-120T|Batterystation [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_|_REVIEW3_] (1xCR123A, 1x16340, Clicky) _$150_
NovaTac EDC-85|Batterystation (1xCR123A, 1x16340, Clicky) _$110_
NovaTac EDC-85P|Batterystation [_REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, 1x16340, Clicky) _$110_
NovaTac EDC-85T|Batterystation (1xCR123A, 1x16340, Clicky) _$110_

 *Peak LED Solutions*: 
Kino Bay Brass|Type III HA|Stainless Steel (1xAA, Twisty) _$69.95->$79.95_ 
Baltic Sea Titanium|Type III HA|Stainless Steel (1xAAA, Twisty)_$49.95->$149.95_ 
Pacific Titanium|Brass|Type III HA (1xAAA, Twisty) _$49.95->$149.95_ 
Glacier Bay Brass|Type III HA|Stainless Steel (1xCR123A, Twisty) _$89.95->$99.95_ 
Caribbean Brass|Type III HA|Stainless Steel|Titanium (1xCR123A, Twisty) _$99.95->$199.95_ 
Atlantic Brass|Type III HA|Stainless Steel (1xCR123A, Twisty) _$99.95->$109.95_ 
Mediterranean Brass|Type III HA|Stainless Steel SSC P4 (1xCR123A, Twisty) _$109.95->$119.95_ 
Rainier Brass|Type III HA|Stainless Steel|Titanium (1xCR123A, 1xRCR123A, Twisty) _$99.95->$219.95_ 
3 LED 9 watt (2xRCR123A, Twisty) *Coming Soon*

*Scurion:*
High performance cave lamp (Rechargeable, 2xSSC P4) _$???_

*Super Bright:*
MTE 3W Seoul DX|QCG (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$26.19->$39.99_

*Surefire:*
Titan [_REVIEW_] (1xCR2, Multistage Twisty) _$500_
G2L (2xCR123A, Forward Clicky) _$65
_G3L (3xCR123A, Tactical Twisty) _$89_
 6PL (2xCR123A, Forward Clicky) _$85_
 
*Ultrafire:*
602C (1xAAA, 1x10440, Twisty) _$18.99_

*VB-16:*
VB-16|Kaidomain [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_] (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x17670, 1x18650, Forward Clicky) _$35
_VB-16 Silver|Kaidomain (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x17670, 1x18650, Forward Clicky) _$29.55_
 
*Wiseled:*
Tactical 1500 [_REVIEW_] (Rechargeable Li-ion, Clicky) _$649_ 

*.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::Lumiled:Rebel:**List::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.*

*Fenix:
*L0D RB80|Naturel (1xAAA, Twisty) _$46.50_
L1D RB80 (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$55.50_
L2D RB80 (2xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$56.50_
L2D RB100 (2xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$62.50_
 L1T V2.0 RB80 (1xAA, Forward Clicky) _$46.50_
L2T v2.0 RB80 (2xAA, Forward Clicky) _$47.95_
P2D RB80 (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$55.00_
P2D RB100|Naturel (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$60.00_
 P3D RB80 (2xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$61.50_
P3D RB100|Naturel (2xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$69.50_

*Lumapower:*
LumaHunter M1-R Tactical (2xCR123A, 1x18650, Tactical Twisty) _$89.95_
AVENGER (1XAAA, 1x10440, Twisty & Reverse Clicky) _$44.95

_ *Maxxeon:*
WorkStar 440 (2xAA, Reverse Clicky, Flex-Neck Inspection Light) _$49.99_

*MTE:*
C2 Rebel (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$15.90_
C2 5-Mode (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$17.95
_C3 20-Mode|Silver (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$23.57_
 5-Mode 100 (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$17.90_
5-Mode CR123A [_REVIEW_] (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$18.00_

*Nuwai:
*TM-290XM8 (2xAA, Reverse Clicky) *Coming Soon* 
 TM-308XR (1xCR123A, Clicky) *Coming Soon*
TM-309XR (1xCR123A, Clicky) *Coming Soon*
TM-325XR8 (2xAA, Tactical Twisty) *Coming Soon*
TM-328XM8 (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) *Coming Soon*

*TerraLUX:
* LightStar3 Flashlight (2xAA, Tactical Twisty) $29.95 

*Tiablo:
*A1 (1xAAA, Twisty) _$42_ 
MA1 (1xAA, Twisty) _$44.95_

*Ultrafire:*
EMR1|Kaidomain (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$37.99_
FMR1 (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) _$23.54_

*.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::**Subcategory**::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.*

*Barbolight:*
B-04 |Edixeon LED| (3xAA, Tactical Twisty) *Coming Soon*
T-04 |Edison Cree EZ| (1xCR123A, 1xAA, 1x18500, Twisty) *Coming Soon*
T-15 |Edison Cree EZ| (3xCR123A, 2x18500, Twisty) *Coming Soon*

*CR2 Ion:*
Cree Xlamp [_REVIEW_] (1xCR2, Twisty) _$150->$190_

*Free.Light:*
Spartanian |Edison Edixeon KLC8 LED| [_REVIEW_|_BEAMSHOTS_](1xCR123A, 1x16340, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) _$39.95_

*Lighthound:*
Cree Drop-In LED (Bulb for SureFire and other Flashlights) _$39.99_

*Lumapower:*
SS4 P4 Upgrade/Flood kit (for LumaPower M1 Tactical) _$38.50_

*MillerMods:*
Arc AAA XR-E Mod _$110->$120_

*Noname:*
42180-T 3W Emitter Reflector Driver Module (Drop-In Module) _$12.54_

*Surefire:
*P60L (SSC drop-in for 6P, 9P, G2, G3, G2Z, C2, C3, Z2, Z3, and D3) _$39_
KX1-HA-WH (SSC Conversion Head for E1E and E1L) _$66_
KX2-HA-WH or KX2-BK-WH (SSC Conversion Head for E2E, E2D and E2L) _$66_

*TerraLUX:*
MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin (  Upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites) _$26.95_ 
 TLE-5EX MiniStar2 EXTREME with Cree [_REVIEW_] (for Mini Maglite® 2AA Flashlights) _$24.95_
TerraLUX TLE-6EXB (Upgrade for 2-3 C/D cell Maglites) _$24.95
_TLE-300 3 X K2 (TFFC drop-in for 4-6 D cell Maglites) _$99.95_
 
*Ultrafire:*
Cree Lamp Assembl DX|Kaidomain (1x18650, 2xCR123A, Regulator, Reflector) _$15.95_

 *X-Alpha:*
Cree XR-E(W.D) 3W lamp (Drop-In) _$22_
SIX mode CREE Q2-BIN lamp (Drop-In) _$34_

*.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::**Emitters**::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.

* *CREE:*
P4 LED Emitter (WD) _$7.25_
Cree XLamp 7090 XR-E Series LED _$7->$7.30_
CREE XR-E P4 LED Bulb w/ Board (WD) _$6.99_
CREE XR-E P4 LED Bulb w/ Mini Board (WD) _$7.49_

*Seoul:*
Semiconductors Z-Power LED Emitter _$7.50_
Whitest Tint Seoul P4 U Bin Emitters _$13_
Seoul P4 Emitters - U Bin For Sale _$13_
Seoul Z-Power LED Emitter w/ board U-bin _$7.18_

*Lumileds:*
Luxeon Rebel 3W Emitter (0080) with 13mm Board _$5.14_
Luxeon Rebel LED Emitter (0080 350mA~700mA) _$5.25_

*.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::**How:**To:**Read:**The:**List**::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.*

*Manufacturer:*
Model_link|Various_link [_BEAMSHOT_LINK_|_REVIEW_LINK_] (Batteri(es) it uses, The switch it uses, other) _$Price_ *<-NEW! * or* <-**UPDATED!* 

*Switch types:*
Forward Clicky = Usual in tail with soft-press for momentary, full-press for constant on.
Reverse Clicky = Usual in tail without momentary on, click and release for constant on.
Twisty = you either twist the head or tail for on/off.
Tactical Twisty = Usual in tail with soft-press for momentary, full-press for constant on.

 *.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::**Also**:**See**::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.*

Also have at closer look at these threads:
*XR-E/P4: Current Chinese Contenders*
*"CPF specials" webpages/dealers*

*.::::.*

*Thanks for watching .*

*The End...*


----------



## LightBright (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Aleph A19


----------



## LightScene (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Lumapower D-Mini $60
Lumapower F-Mini announced $75
Jetbeam C-LE $36
Fenix L0D-CE


----------



## westfork (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

CR2 Ion XR-E


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Fenix L1D-CE


CFU


----------



## LightScene (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Sorry, I got confused on Fenix's naming system. There is no P0D-CE, but there is a L0D-CE AAA


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

yeah, its P1D-CE, L0D-CE and L1D-CE.


----------



## Coop (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Orb Raw NS XR-E


----------



## 9volt (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Orb Raw 1 Watt
Orb Raw 3 Watt
Modamag Rocket
McCree?

Soon:
Surefire L1 + 2 yet to be named Surefires


----------



## batman (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

only a matter of time b4 maglite jumps on the bandwagon now.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

may wanna add lumapower's DX1-RV as coming soon as well


----------



## Coop (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



batman said:


> only a matter of time b4 maglite jumps on the bandwagon now.




yeah, but how much time? 2-3 years at least??


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Jetbeam AAA (coming soon)
Jetbeam AA MK IIx (coming soon) 

Elektrolumens Lucidus XR (2AA)


----------



## 9volt (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



dammitjim said:


> Orb Raw 1 Watt
> Orb Raw 3 Watt



Orb makes 3 different Cree lights:

Raw NS
Raw 1 Watt
Raw 3 Watt


----------



## whc (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



dammitjim said:


> Orb makes 3 different Cree lights:
> 
> Raw NS
> Raw 1 Watt
> Raw 3 Watt


 
Just updated the tree models.

Thanks all for your inputs ...


----------



## whc (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Just updated the Lumapower M1 XR-E. Is there any other Cree flashlights out there, maybe coming soon?


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



batman said:


> only a matter of time b4 maglite jumps on the bandwagon now.


 
I'm not so sure, they took an AGE just to get onto the LED bandwagon. I can't see them keeping this close to the trail.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

...


----------



## HaPPI (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

I know this is asking a lot, but are you willing to make a table so we can see battery type, switch type and approx cost also? To research the whole list will take hours. If everyone pitches in what they already know it will go faster. Thanks!

HaPPI


----------



## TedTheLed (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

please. there are too many of them. a graph/chart that would facilitate choosing would be a godsend. If I could make a comprehensive review of the market I'd make selections in a few minutes -- I would probably buy another half dozen, well, 3, um, one more flashlight..


----------



## whc (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Just updated the list with some more spec .


----------



## carrot (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

There are two versions of the CR2 Ion. The regular models still use the Cree XLamp for a wide even beam distribution, and the Ti model uses the Cree XRE for maximum output, but has a more distinct hotspot.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

There is also a 2-stage, 2x123 version of the A19 XR-E, occasionally available at the Shoppe.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

And of course there are the:
XR19-PD
XR19-C
XR27-PD
XR27-C

27LTPD-S
PD-S
PD-S MIZER
These are all being or have been made and sold by McGizmo.
Sort of hard to miss the manufacture with the single widest variety of lights using the new emitters.
The -S lights are using the Seoul Semi emitter.

The First four models are made in titanium.
Yaesumofo



AndyTiedye said:


> There is also a 2-stage, 2x123 version of the A19 XR-E, occasionally available at the Shoppe.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



BentHeadTX said:


> Jetbeam AAA (coming soon)
> Jetbeam AA MK IIx (coming soon)


 
Is that just speculation on your part...or do you have some inside info?

(I'm hoping you'll reply that it's solid info)







CFU


----------



## whc (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Just updated the list ...


----------



## coyote (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

it appears that your list is only for XR-E lights and not for lights with the older cree leds (for example, the original Ion did use a Cree but didn't have an XR-E as you've indicated on the list). if that's correct, maybe you should change the title to read something like: "List of lights using the Cree XR-E" 

either way, great list!


----------



## mypalthetortoise (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

I need beamshots!


----------



## whc (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

-->coyote's
My thought was that a list of current Cree flashlight, available or coming soon. If the older Cree flashlights still is available, then they could just as well get on the list ...

Have thought about changing the title, will do that soon ...


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

the surefire L1 doesnt have a clicky, its a two-stage twisty.


----------



## whc (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

-->mossyoak
Fixed, thanks! ...


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

whc,

Thanks for the list. Can you pls. point me to where the (upcoming) SF L1 Cree is discussed?

Thanks.


----------



## whc (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

-->AFAustin
Don't know in what topic it is discussed, tjeck this post, maybe the poster can point you to the tipic  
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1773149&postcount=9


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



dammitjim said:


> Orb Raw 1 Watt
> Orb Raw 3 Watt
> Modamag Rocket
> McCree?
> ...




Thank you, whc.

dammitjim,

I'm curious about the SF L1 Cree. Could you pls. provide a link or other info.?

Thanks.


----------



## Drundel (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

I'm really impressed with my LEDBeam. I'd like to see it with a Cree.


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



AFAustin said:


> Thank you, whc.
> 
> dammitjim,
> 
> ...




I may've found the answer to my own question: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148301&page=1&pp=30


----------



## whc (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Just updated the list with some links to some beamshots (P1D CE, D-Mini, M1 XR-E, Orb Raw Ns).

If you have a link to some beamshots, please let me know, and I will update the list ...


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Elektrolumens Stunner XRE

here: http://elektrolumens.com/Stunner-XRE/Stunner-XRE.html


----------



## grapplex (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

...


----------



## jayflash (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

whc, thank you for taking the bull by the horns and starting this compendium. 

After only a few days away from the CPF, new XR-E offerings are numerous. Frankly, I'm floored by the speed of change with so many choices and upgrades. It's difficult to find the time (I've got the interest) to keep abreast of all the forums.

So...is the JetBeam AA/Cree the latest "P1"? Is $29 too good to be true and are they shipping?


----------



## whc (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*



grapplex said:


> Still missing the 3AA Elektrolumens Lucidus and his DeCree



Just updated, thakns ...


----------



## whc (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Just updated the Rexlight REX2.0 ...


----------



## oldolds442 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

sure hope i get the 3 jetbeam cree's from emillions that i ordered before they dissapeared from his website!!!!!!


----------



## whc (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Updated the Lumapower LP-Mini ...


----------



## 9volt (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Deal Extreme Cree:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1284

Ultrafire WF-501B:
http://www.dealextreme.com/productimages/sku_1315_1_small.jpg


----------



## tesseract (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Ultrafire C1 (P1 clone, in stainless)


----------



## whc (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Thanks, they are now updated ...


----------



## Steve L (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Fenix L2D-CE at http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_50&products_id=195


----------



## MillerMods (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*


----------



## 9volt (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

MillerMods Arc AAA XR-E Mod


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*



> Twitsy = you either twist the head or tail for on


I always thought some former girlfriends were TWITSY but my lights are twisty


----------



## KnOeFz (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

here's a link to the Ultrafire C1 (already mentioned in your list without link) http://www.szwholesale.com/ultrafire%C2%AE-cree-p-845.html

And you missed the EJY 3W Cree light on DealxEtreme
http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/sku.1285

Nice idea this list!


----------



## whc (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Thanks all, the list has been updated ...

It's starting to get pretty long, nice to see so many Cree based flashlights...


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

This thread is much appreciated. I will have this thread bookmarked for future reference as I narrow down which will be my first Cree light. I'm still a Cree virgin


----------



## farscape105 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Thanks for putting this together, my wallet just loves it. 

How about the Liteflux LF2?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/150055


----------



## Lobo (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Good initiative and awesome job, WHC! This list was exactly what I was looking for, and bet it will come in handy to many other fellowcpfers.
:goodjob:


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

You can get the Draco with a Cree XR-E.

The Electrolumens Stunner also has an XR-E.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

ElektroLumen's Lucidus-XR2 Cree 2AA.







Use Cree Optic.






NiteIze IQ Switch. 4 position switch, 100%, 50%, 25%, Slow Strobe, Fast Strobe.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*



ernsanada said:


> ElektroLumen's Lucidus-XR2 Cree 2AA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like the simple look, oh and one more thing..... BEAMSHOTS!!! :rock:


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Beamshots of the Lucidus 2AA

Lucidus @ 74"






Lucidus @ 74" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Lucidus. Right, Fenix P1D CE @ 74"






Left, Lucidus. Right, Fenix P1D CE @ 74" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## jsr (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Can we combine this and the other thread (http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=150086) ? Seems the topics are similar enough and I like the consolidated single source for this info.


----------



## MattK (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

whc - Free.Light Spartanian (1xCR123A, 16340, RCR123A, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky) $39.95

link https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1821250#post1821250


----------



## whc (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Thanks all, the list is now updated ...


----------



## whc (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Just updated the list with some links to reviews ...


----------



## 9volt (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Have you considered adding Seoul LED lights to the list, or on a separate list?


----------



## jsr (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*



dammitjim said:


> Have you considered adding Seoul LED lights to the list, or on a separate list?


 
Same thing I said. The 2 threads are quite similar and have 90% of the info overlapping (since there's not many SSC lights, so both threads mostly list Cree XR-E lights). Combining the two would be easier to search/use.


----------



## whc (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E LED::.*

Will defiantly get in to adding the Seoul LED, i have though linked to some lists already exists .


----------



## whc (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

I have added the Lumapower F1 P4, but any other flashlights using the Seoul LED???


----------



## Pokerstud (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

*Whc*----Thanks for all the hard work and effort in creating and updating this thread. It is extremely beneficial.

To all: Thank you for your input to help whc keep this thread updated. It sure beats trying to find all this stuff all over CPF.

*GREAT JOB* :thanks: :twothumbs


----------



## MattK (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

whc - I'll have something to announce in a few days with a new P4 light.


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



MattK said:


> whc - I'll have something to announce in a few days with a new P4 light.


Cree P4 or Seoul?


----------



## MattK (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

SSC P4


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

"Clicky = Usual in tail with momentary on, Reverse Klicky = Usual in tail without momentary on"

I'm still not quite clear on the difference.


----------



## jsr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Great info whc! Thanks for bringing in the SSC P4 info also. I'll just be checking this thread instead now. Mods should make it a sticky for the time being.


----------



## gunga (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

For a clicky, pushing "in" turns it on, so if you press part-way, you can turn on the light without fully engaging the switch (click).

A reverse clicky needs a full press in, and engages upon release. It can be used as a momentary off if you push it part-way while the light is on. That is why is works well for those lights that change modes at the clicky. When you press in part way, you turn it off momentarily and the circuitry switches to the next mode.


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



gunga said:


> For a clicky, pushing "in" turns it on, so if you press part-way, you can turn on the light without fully engaging the switch (click).
> 
> A reverse clicky needs a full press in, and engages upon release. It can be used as a momentary off if you push it part-way while the light is on. That is why is works well for those lights that change modes at the clicky. When you press in part way, you turn it off momentarily and the circuitry switches to the next mode.



That's clear and easy to understand. Thanks.


----------



## LightScene (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The FreeLight Spartanian uses an Edison Edixeon KLC8 LED which is based on the Cree emitters, just like the Seoul P4.

whc, thanks for organizing and maintaining this list.

I'm looking forward to a small throw monster like the D-Mini, but using a Seoul P4.


----------



## MattK (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Here's another one I've been hinting at recently.

LEDLogic Striker VG SSC P4 (2xCR123A, 2 X RCR123A 3.0V, stepless dimming side Clicky with tactical strobe) $175 ($166.25 after CPF coupon) with free domestic shipping.

pre-sale thread with beamshots


----------



## 9volt (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



MattK said:


> whc - I'll have something to announce in a few days with a new P4 light.



http://www.the-earchives.com/scripts/save.asp?file=/wavs/11KHz/s/spball10.wav








j/k


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

UltraFire Cree C2
http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ultrafirereg-cree-glass-lens-regulated-p-541.html
1800 lux at 1 meter per the vendor


----------



## whc (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## glire (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



Northern Lights said:


> UltraFire Cree C2
> http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ultrafirereg-cree-glass-lens-regulated-p-541.html
> 1800 lux at 1 meter per the vendor


The first Dae's Cree light for retail 
It's a shame he doesn't propose the SS P1-CE clone also.


----------



## LightScene (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The FreeLight Spartanian does not use a Cree XR-E, it uses an Edison Edixeon KLC8.
Beam shots posted by MattK show it is not as white as the Cree XR-E, and not blue like the Seoul P4. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/148441&page=2&pp=30&highlight=spartanian


----------



## whc (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Updated the list with a Subcategory, for flashlights that does not have the XR-E or SSC P4 LED, but still is Cree basted LEDs.


----------



## dbhn (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Deal Extreme has three Seoul lights posted today.


----------



## whc (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List is updated, thanks ...


----------



## whc (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Updated some links to some reviews ...


----------



## MattK (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

whc - Great job. I hate to to tell you this but most of the review links are incomplete and don't work.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

whc - nice job maintaining this list. Very complete with links, a virtual shopping guide to the new LEDs.


----------



## whc (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



MattK said:


> whc - Great job. I hate to to tell you this but most of the review links are incomplete and don't work.


 Damn did not see that, I think all links are fixed now ...


----------



## whc (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Updated link to LOD-CE review ...


----------



## whc (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Updated: Jetbeam AA MK IIx, link and price ...


----------



## Quantumstate (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Would a Mod please pin this at the top?


----------



## whc (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Now with links to Emitters as well (for all of your modders out there )...


----------



## whc (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Just updated the Lumapower M3 to the list ...


----------



## whc (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Just updated the list with:
*The Orb:* Alu Raw XR-E
*Ultrafire:* Cree Lamp Assembly

I see this tread is now sticky, thanks, will do my best to keep the list updated ...

If there is a Cree or Seoul flashlight I have overlooked, just let me know, and it will be updated to the list (would make it easier if you would provide the info as the list, with link to purchase)…


----------



## 83Venture (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The 3rd generation  VG-16 from Waion, Seoul SSC P4 USWO1.


----------



## Chao (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Hi whc, I have beamshots and runtimes of Free.Light spartanian in this trhead https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/152893


----------



## whc (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

-->83Venture
I can only see the Lux III version of the VG-16 in the link you wrote, is it just me???...

-->Chao
Thanks, just updated the Free.Light ...


----------



## 83Venture (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Sorry whc, copied wrong link.  Try Below:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1853432#post1853432


----------



## whc (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

-->83Venture
Thanks, just updated the flashlight to the list ...


----------



## Barbarin (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Another one:

Our poor man's tactical light: Barbolight B-04, using Cree chip based LEDs, Edixeon.

HAIII, -200 m. depth rated, Mil. Std 810-F drop test.. You know how do I like to do things.







129 mm. lenght, max diameter 39,5 mm.

277 gr. with batts.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Amilite Neo T5.





https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/152984


CFU


----------



## whc (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks...


----------



## Barbarin (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Thank you whc for your job and updating.

Just two small mistakes:

It is not a AAA based light, but AA
It is not reverse clicky, but twist on/off. (optional tactical LOTC)


----------



## benp1 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

whc - thanks for this list. it is excellent


----------



## whc (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

-->Barbarin
Updated, thanks...

-->benp1
Thanks ...


----------



## MattK (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

whc - The LumaPower F1 is available now. 

LINK


----------



## whc (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



MattK said:


> whc - The LumaPower F1 is available now.
> 
> LINK


 List updated, thanks ...


----------



## jsr (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

To add to the SF list, they will be releasing Cree-versions of the E1L, E2L, and L5 also.


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



whc said:


> List updated, thanks ...


WHC, I think you linked information for the F Mini and *NOT *the Formula 1 as posted by MattK.. Here's the link for the Formula 1 from BatteryJunction, and the link from CPF.


----------



## whc (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

-->jsr
List updated, thanks.

-->BMRSEB
Works fine for me, try to go to the "Seoul-P4-List", and click on "F1 P4". It should link to: http://www.batteryjunction.com/lumapowerf1.html


----------



## MattK (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

whc - We're offering a special on the LumaPower D-Mini at $56.95 (after coupon) for the D-Mini with BOTH reflectors if you wanted to update the link - see my sig for the appropriate link. 

Thanks for the great work maintaining this list!


----------



## whc (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



MattK said:


> whc - We're offering a special on the LumaPower D-Mini at $56.95 (after coupon) for the D-Mini with BOTH reflectors if you wanted to update the link - see my sig for the appropriate link.
> 
> Thanks for the great work maintaining this list!


 List updated, thanks ...


----------



## MattK (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

I've got another one for you. 

M3 pre-order link is up! 

M3 Pre-Order Link


----------



## MattK (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

DBL POST


----------



## whc (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Just updated the list, thanks...


----------



## Mr_Light (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Just spotted this lower priced variation on the Ultrafire C1 on EBAY. At $24 it might be worth a look.

Equipped with CREE XLamp® 7090 XR Series LEDs bulb 
l Strict quality control by CREE®, quality of CREE bulb is ensured

l 100% new from factory

l Made by stainless steel

l Powered by CR123A 3.7V (Included a rechargeable batteries)

l Output: 100 Lumen

l Size: 6cm (Height)

*Spiderfire - Key Chain CREE® RechargeableStainless Steel Flashlight*

Item number: 280087136532


----------



## MattK (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

That's no C1 - did you see this thread, titled, "The poorest qualitity LED light I've ever bought " ?


----------



## MattK (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

whc - How about a  SSC P4 MagLite Drop-in?


----------



## whc (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

-->Mr_Light
Thanks for the input, though no name for the flashlights = hard to put on list, and the quality seams to be quite bad, so for now I will not put them on the list.

-->MattK
List updated again , thanks...


----------



## adnj (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

I want to give props to Matt K at Batteryjunction.com for his offering of the Lumapower M3. Compared to this post Matt has even beaten the introductory special price! Nice job!


----------



## MattK (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Thanks adnj!


----------



## Chao (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Gatlight V3 with seoul P4, looks nice! https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/143918


----------



## reltor (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Lumapower M1 Cree Hunter


----------



## MattK (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Hehe - I just noticed that the Surefire TITAN isn't listed


----------



## whc (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks .

-->MattK
Can't find details of which LED the Surefire TITAN uses, is it Cree or Seoul?


----------



## MattK (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Seoul - I'd link this thread for now:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=149269


----------



## whc (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Thanks for the info, list updated ...


----------



## chanamasala (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/cree-glass-lens-regulatedrecommended-p-547.html

No picture yet though. Cree.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

whc,

It's still some time off, but Wayne from EL will come out with the *Quadstar Phaser* with Cree's.:rock: 

Kees


----------



## whc (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Thanks both, list updated ...


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Huntlight is coming out with some new AA and AAA lights with the SSC!

http://www.jsburlysflashlights.com/cgi-bin/ccp51/cp-app.cgi


----------



## whc (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## Chao (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

ASP triad LED light http://www.asp-net.com/pdfs/sellsheets/lighting/triad/TRIAD_LED.pdf
and thanks again whc for organize this thread, lots of information here :thumbsup:.


----------



## whc (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Wow 3xCree, nice. List updated thanks ...


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

I just ordered 1 of these. You will have to specify SSC P4 LEDs in the comments box otherwise you might end up with the 3 x LUX III version.

Little Friend with SSC P4 LEDs
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=155770


ElektroLumens said:


> Question 1. for the L3 Little Friend thats on your site.......
> can i check out that item and specify "3x seoul's" (ssc p4)?
> is it the same price?
> what kind of batteries does the little friend use?
> ...


----------



## aceo07 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The shipped price of LF2 is $55.


----------



## speedemon (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Wolf Eyes D2AX Defender with Cree option.


----------



## whc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks both ...


----------



## DoubleDutch (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

whc,

Maybe you want to add the price of the Elektrolumens Quadstar Phaser; I paid $ 199,99.

Good job on the list!

Kees


----------



## whc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## U2Lover (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



> L1 XR-E (1xCR123A, 2-Stage Twisty) *Coming Soon*
> E1L XR-E (1xCR123A, Clycky) *Coming Soon*
> E2L XR-E (2xCR123A, Clycky) *Coming Soon*
> L5 XR-E



Thanks for the list man. However, there's one thing that I don't quite get. With the NEW Surefire Cree lights advertised on the 2007 catalogue @ surefire.com, why... do they all max out at 100 Lumens? I mean isn't that a bit low? I was expecting at LEAST 140 Lumens (eg the Fenix lights have 135 Lu) 

So what's up with that? Is Surefire under-estimating their lights? (I certainly hope so!) or... are they NOT cree? Somebody please explain to me, thanks.


----------



## U2Lover (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Oops sorry about the premature post above. I just finished reading the Surefire 07 catalogue and the L5 does 120 Lumens! yay!  that's good enough for me because I know surefire reflector beams are excellent shaped. Even my U2 (@ 100 Lumens) seems brighter than the Fenix's P1D-CE (140 Lumens). So a 120 Lumen L5 is sure brighter! hehe


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The Elektrolumens *Blaster-1D* isn't listed on the EL website but they are shipping with the *SSC P4.*

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=129788


----------



## whc (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

-->Sub Umbra
List updated, thanks. Though could not find any battery/switch and/or price when I quickly "scanned" the linked thread, do you have de details?


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



whc said:


> -->Sub Umbra
> List updated, thanks. Though could not find any battery/switch and/or price when I quickly "scanned" the linked thread, do you have de details?


Battery 1D cell
Switch side clicky
Electrolumens is using the blaster Jr. body - 5th light from the right in xflash's collection
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1870606&postcount=188

EDIT
Electrolumens is also offering 
Anglelux-XRE, with Cree XR-E $49.99
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=145931


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



whc said:


> -->Sub Umbra
> List updated, thanks. Though could not find any battery/switch and/or price when I quickly "scanned" the linked thread, do you have de details?


It's a 1D cell light built around the old Blaster Jr body. When the bodys are gone I don't think there will be any more.

It is available in two configs:

 Seoul Semiconductor P4 LED, focusable 30 mm reflector, mineral glass window, standard Blaster clickie, driven by 400 mA Micropuck. Output: 1,200 lux. Near dead D cell still puts out 1,000 lux. *Very long runtime with usable light.* Most buyers are interested in lights for hurricane and other emergency kits. Good for draining D cells. Cost: $59.99.

 Same as above only with *two Micropucks.* Output: 1,800 lux with reduced runtime. Cost: $69.99.
Thanks for this thread. It is a treasure.


----------



## whc (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Thank you both, list updated ...


----------



## MattK (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

whc - it's not a flashlight but the TerraLUX TLE-6EX drop in for 3-6 cell C/D MagLites uses an SSC P4 LED.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154679


----------



## whc (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



MattK said:


> whc - it's not a flashlight but the TerraLUX TLE-6EX drop in for 3-6 cell C/D MagLites uses an SSC P4 LED.
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154679


 Its already on the list, under "Subcategory" ...


----------



## Newuser01 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

What about this one?


Newuser01 said:


> New one from kai's here: http://kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1341
> 
> CREE 3W Compact LED Flashlight (1xAA)
> ELITE - Equipped with CREE P4 XR-E LED Bulb
> ...


----------



## whc (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## MattK (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Duh.


----------



## Calina (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The Huntlight FT04 AAA should be available soon.

http://www.jsburlysflashlights.com/...&pg=prod&ref=FT04XJA3_SSC(HAIII)&cat=&catstr=


----------



## Calina (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Oups! Just found it already listed.

If I am not mistaken though, it is an AAA light not an AA.


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Add this one to the list! It's called Novatac (previously HDS systems before they were acquired by Novtac(tm). 
http://www.novatac.com/


----------



## whc (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

-->Calina
Thanks, error corrected...

-->xiaowenzu
As far as I know there is not any spec. on the Novatac EDC yet???


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Hi-

I just got my Elektro Lumens Blaster-1D lights. Like others in the Blaster series, they are equipped with a *standard clickie switch,* instead of a _reverse clickie_ as listed.

Thanks again for this incredibly useful list. I've made a bookmark that just displays the first post and I added the Keyword: p4 to it so I may just type p4 into my address box and go right to the list.


----------



## whc (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

-->Sub_Umbra
Thanks for the correction. list is updated ...


----------



## Bror Jace (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Kaidomain has Cree-based lights/emitters (one mentioned above) as well as Seoul lights/emitters.

I just ordered this one (I wanted a Seoul light that runs on a 18650):

http://kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1339


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Hi-

I was just looking over the list and under CREE I noticed a listing under Elektro Lumens for the *Anglelux-XRE* with question marks behind it.

The *Anglelux-XRE* is built on a *2D* Fulton host with a *slide switch.*

Thanks again


----------



## whc (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Thanks both, list updated ...


----------



## lukevsdarth (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re:List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*







*CREE XR-E P4 LED Lamp for SureFire® 6P D2 C2 Z2 M2 #C4*


any reviews on this CREE by Allteamgo?
Whats the news on this new NOVATAC EDC????


----------



## adnj (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Time to add the Fenix P2D and P3D.


----------



## BigBoy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

You might want to switch the Waion Vb-16 from the interest thread to the sales thread, which has more up-to-date information:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1942716#post1942716


----------



## whc (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## ryan_kalani (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Sweet List! Thanks!


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

I notice no contribution from Inova


----------



## SQ40 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

How about the New Ultrafire C5;

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=160753

Ultrafire Name : C5
Battery 1 x 16340 , 2 x 2AA , 1 X CR123A
LED : Cree P4 XR-E
orange-peel aluminum reflector cup 
Glass lens
Switch type: 1-mode
Accepted voltage input 1.2V - 3.7V
one extension for change to 2 X AA normal battery
Two type for 1 X 16340 Or use 2 X 2AA.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

ALL of the Luxeon based lights from Peak LED Solutions are now offered with the SSC P4 LED. Baltic, Pacific, Kino Bay, Carrabean, Mediterranean and the new three P4 variable output monster that runs on everything from 2AA alkalines to dual RCR123A lithium-ions. 

Now things are getting interesting.


----------



## Calineczka (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

...hmm...great idea, THX 

I have one question...where I can buy this:

*Jetbeam:*
C-LE [_REVIEW1_|_REVIEW2_] (1xAA, Twisty) _$26_
AAA (1xAAA, Twisty)
AA MK IIx [_REVIEW_|_BEAMSHOTS_] (1xAA, Reverse Clicky) _$70.95


__Only $26??? Where? Thx for answer 
_


----------



## westfork (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

On your SSC-P4 list don't forget the Lumapower M1 as there is an available drop in module with that led.


----------



## whc (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## XtreMe_G (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

whc, both the huntlight ft03s are 1xAA, and the link of the review of the first ft03 is not working


----------



## whc (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## rscanady (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

How about my modded SF Kroma Milspec now with SSC P4 and UV :smile:


----------



## MattK (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Here's a new one for the Cree list:

GearLite XR-01: 2xCR123A, 2-Stage Reverse Clicky $49.95 ($47.45 after coupon)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/gearlite.html


----------



## whc (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks ...

-->rscanady 
Du you have a link to the "modded SF Kroma Milspec with SSC P4", can't seam to find any...


----------



## Long John (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

2 more for the subcategory:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/161249

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## whc (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Under "Subcategory"...

The Draco is now reviewed here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/161392

And TerraLUX now has the MiniStar2 TLE-5EX for the MiniMAG. Sold here http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-5k2.html and discussed (kind of reviewed) here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/160410

Thanks for the list, whc!


----------



## whc (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thans ...


----------



## kassy (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

so many cree's are there that make me a little confused hope to learn from all of you .thank you! Hope you to add me on yahoo and skype (kassy.wu) the same name.
welcome to visit www.shenzhen-wholesale.com


----------



## kassy (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

:huh2: so many cree's are there that make me a little confused hope to learn from all of you .thank you! Hope you to add me on yahoo and skype (kassy.wu) the same name.
welcome to visit www.shenzhen-wholesale.com


----------



## kassy (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



kassy said:


> so many cree's are there that make me a little confused hope to learn from all of you .thank you! Hope you to add me on yahoo and skype (kassy.wu) the same name.
> welcome to visit www.shenzhen-wholesale.com


 i am sorry i am not familiar with the CPF Rules & Policies. would you mind to tell me what the main rules i should keep? I am a green hand here. hehe sorry hope i can get much help from many kind people.


----------



## skogstad (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Not sure if this has been noted before, but the LumaPower M1 XR-E comes with both dobble reverse clickie, and a tactical switch. - Exelent post by the way!


----------



## whc (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



skogstad said:


> Not sure if this has been noted before, but the LumaPower M1 XR-E comes with both dobble reverse clickie, and a tactical switch. - Exelent post by the way!


 Both the tactical M1 and the old M1 is on the list. The 2-stage reverse clicky is an optional switch module for M1, not always included, that’s why it is not listed as 2-Stage Reverse Clicky, since it is not a standard switch.

Ser du er fra København, er ellers sjældent at se en anden Dansker her inde, velkommen til da ...


----------



## sbebenelli (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Peak in now using Seoul in their lights


----------



## whc (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



sbebenelli said:


> Peak in now using Seoul in their lights


 Do you have a link???


----------



## Calina (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



whc said:


> Do you have a link???


 
http://www.peakledsolutions.net/

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1959571&postcount=46


----------



## whc (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Fox fury are offering a cree version of their MF1000 using 9 cree emitters

http://www.foxfury.com/products/mf_1000_series/index.htm

And lupine have recently upgraded their Wilma series from Luxeon III to SSC p4. Luxeon III version is also upgradable to p4.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/154968

Both are a little overpriced IMO


----------



## whc (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## mtn_dance (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Just an FYI:

The HuntLight FT04XJA3 SSC in the Seoul P4 part of the list is actually a 1xAAA, not a _1xAA_; I just ordered one from JSBurly.


----------



## whc (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The error is corrected, thanks ...


----------



## MattK (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

LumaPower LumaHunter MRV 
-2XCR123A/18650/2XRCR123A
-Tactical switch (push momentary, twist to lock on and reverse clicky)
-210 Lumens. 

Pre-Order - shipping begins around May 10th.


----------



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



MattK said:


> LumaPower LumaHunter MRV
> -2XCR123A/18650/2XRCR123A
> -Tactical switch (push momentary, twist to lock on and reverse clicky)
> -210 Lumens.
> ...


 List updated, thanks ....

Looks awesome, a real throw monster ...


----------



## Fizz753 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The beamshot link in the 
Fenix
L2D-CE [BEAMSHOT|REVIEW] (2xAA, Reverse Clicky) $55
line no longer seems to link to the right image. 
Although I would not mind some beamshots of the person in the photo.


----------



## whc (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Error corrected, thanks ...


----------



## monkeyboy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The elektrolumens Stunner and QSP are using the SSC P4 instead of the Cree.


----------



## whc (May 5, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



monkeyboy said:


> The elektrolumens Stunner and QSP are using the SSC P4 instead of the Cree.


 Error is corrected, thanks ...


----------



## nolight (May 10, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

now if only this list is sortable like by prices, type, etc. that would be sweet


----------



## sysadmn (May 15, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

If you've got it in excel or csv format, it's pretty easy to post to Google docs, and share. If you'd like, send me the data and I'll do it.


----------



## whc (May 15, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



sysadmn said:


> If you've got it in excel or csv format, it's pretty easy to post to Google docs, and share. If you'd like, send me the data and I'll do it.


 Don't have either excel or csv, but feel free to copy the contents from the thread and use it for creating a Google dock ...


----------



## Daisy.zhou (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

........... can't think out more..........


----------



## x923x (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Didn't see these on the list yet...

[FONT=ARIAL, VERDANA, HELVETICA][FONT=ARIAL, VERDANA, HELVETICA]*Pila GL2-PB Cree
*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=ARIAL, VERDANA, HELVETICA][FONT=ARIAL, VERDANA, HELVETICA]*Pila GL3-PB Cree

*I just ordered a GL2 yesterday. Both can be found here:

[/FONT][/FONT]http://www.jsburlysflashlights.com
[FONT=ARIAL, VERDANA, HELVETICA][FONT=ARIAL, VERDANA, HELVETICA][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=ARIAL, VERDANA, HELVETICA][FONT=ARIAL, VERDANA, HELVETICA][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## whc (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



x923x said:


> Didn't see these on the list yet...
> 
> [FONT=ARIAL, VERDANA, HELVETICA][FONT=ARIAL, VERDANA, HELVETICA]*Pila GL2-PB Cree
> *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=ARIAL, VERDANA, HELVETICA][FONT=ARIAL, VERDANA, HELVETICA]*Pila GL3-PB Cree
> ...


List is updated, thanks ...


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Cree seems to be selling a promotional flashlight.
http://www.promorevolution.com/Cata...=69909&ProgramID=26300&SessionID=60575890&ref
* Cree XLamp XR-E LED: Up to 80 lumens
* Tactical Switch - Momentary or Constant-ON
* Multi-facets Reflector provides Smooth Beam
* DC-DC Regulated Circuit
* Water Resistant
* Accesories: Nylon Pouch & Carrying Strap
* Battery included


----------



## whc (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



LEDninja said:


> Cree seems to be selling a promotional flashlight.
> http://www.promorevolution.com/Cata...=69909&ProgramID=26300&SessionID=60575890&ref
> * Cree XLamp XR-E LED: Up to 80 lumens
> * Tactical Switch - Momentary or Constant-ON
> ...


List is updated, thanks ...

Looks like a nice little flashlight that Cree, and only $30, very tempted to get one ...


----------



## 276 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

i thought i would almost go a month without buying a light now that i found this thread thats not going to happen ... ow well


----------



## h_nu (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The Peak Pacific information shows that it is available in Titanium, Brass, and Aluminum. It is also available in stainless steel. It was mentioned in the Peak forum (although not on their web site) and I have one.

Don't know if you want to update the battery choice but it's also available with an AA tube.


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

@whc:

You might as well put in links for Surefire's lights. SF updated their website the other day to include information on their model refreshes.

And while you're at it, there are a bunch of formatting glitches in your list, most notably between the Surefire and Orb sections, in the noname Cree section, in the Huntlight section, and in the Peak LED section.


----------



## simonyh (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Thanks for the list!It was exactly what I was looking for


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

I noticed that the 9 Cree Foxfury MF1000 is for sale at Lighthound

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2804

This is the only picture I have seen of it. I wonder how it compares to the Elektrolumens Stunner P4.


----------



## simonyh (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Thanks for the list


----------



## corbin (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Thank you whc for your job and updating.


----------



## whc (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List is updated, thanks ...


----------



## lukevsdarth (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Couldn't find one I liked, so modified one from Harbor Freight. A 3D Gordon replaced luxeon and put in a 3W Cree massive difference. Far throw once sanded down the reflector for tighter spot beam. 

Fred:thumbsup:


----------



## CRC123 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

What is the expected runtime on this CREE light?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Cree Surefires: E2L, E1L and L1 are now available in limited quantities from opticsHQ (not shown on website yet)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=166259

and also here:

http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=SFIR

Surefire website has been updated.
The L5 is on "indefinite hold" whatever that means.

Thanks for making this list


----------



## MattK (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

In stock and available for immediate shipment:

Surefire E1L:  http://www.batteryjunction.com/sue1loue1.html 
Surefire E2L:  http://www.batteryjunction.com/e2l-ha-wh-cree.html 
Surefire L1:  http://www.batteryjunction.com/l1-ha-wh-cree.html


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Lumapower's new LM301 and LM303 with SSC P4 are being delivered right now:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169130


----------



## Archangel (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

.


----------



## carya (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Bunch of new Cree XR-E lights listed at DX
http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.901
Same for SSC P4 
http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.903


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

I have put together a FAQ of sorts on SF's Cree XR-E and SSC P4 offerings, excluding the Titan:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169222


----------



## whc (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List is updated, thanks all ...


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

WHC kindly note that the two new Lumapower LM use a Seoul P4 and not a CREE. See Point 4. here:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2041268&postcount=1

Your work is excellent!

:thumbsup:


----------



## whc (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



Kilovolt said:


> WHC kindly note that the two new Lumapower LM use a Seoul P4 and not a CREE. See Point 4. here:
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2041268&postcount=1
> 
> ...


Fixed ...


----------



## MattK (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

While you're at it - order links for the:
LM301: http://www.batteryjunction.com/lumapower-lm301.html
LM303: http://www.batteryjunction.com/lumapower-lm303.html


----------



## whc (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List is updated, thakns ...


----------



## Archangel (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The Heliotek HTE-1A has been released. The site hasn't been updated yet, but if you order the HTE-1 they'll ship the 1A until it is. It has a Cree Q2 WG.
http://www.heliotekinc.com/ ... (2xL91, reed switch) ... $99.50, but may change once the site is updated.

I've started a review here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169734


----------



## whc (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List is updated, thanks )...


----------



## whc (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Just opdated the list to include Lumiled Rebel based flashlights.

Only one i could find though is the special version of Fenix P3D, if there is more out there, please let me know and I will update the list ...


----------



## carya (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Hi, whc. Great job on this list! 

Do you plan on trying to keep up with all of the XR-E/SSC lights put out by the discount vendors like DX?


----------



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



carya said:


> Hi, whc. Great job on this list!
> 
> Do you plan on trying to keep up with all of the XR-E/SSC lights put out by the discount vendors like DX?


It is a lot of updating is trying to keap up with DX or Kaidomain, the time I have simply is not anough. But if you have found a flashlight you want on the list, just let me know, and I will update as fast as possible.


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

DX has 3 new AAA Cree flashlights

HF-1 Compact Cree Flashlight (AAA) $14.88
Switch on/off
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5823

Super Mini Cree Flashlight (1xAAA) $16.80
Single mode tailcap clicky on/off switch
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5744

Serpent LS702 Cree Mini Flashlight (AAA) $26.00
One single mode clicky on/off
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4784


----------



## whc (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



LEDninja said:


> DX has 3 new AAA Cree flashlights
> 
> HF-1 Compact Cree Flashlight (AAA) $14.88
> Switch on/off
> ...


List is updated, thanks ...


----------



## FredM (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

could someone please add the P1 CE?

Its to short to search for reviews


----------



## LukeA (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Shouldn't this list now also contain high-bin Rebel lights (like the two new Fenix P3Ds)?


----------



## whc (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



LukeA said:


> Shouldn't this list now also contain high-bin Rebel lights (like the two new Fenix P3Ds)?


Yes Lumileds Rebel is welcome on the list ...


----------



## LukeA (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



whc said:


> Yes Lumileds Rebel is welcome on the list ...



I did not read enough of the thread to see that I'd been beaten to the punch.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

DX has a new 5-mode MTE with 0100 rebel
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6162


----------



## Scott_T (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

I ordered an "MTE 5-Mode 100 Lumens Rebel Flashlight" about 2 hours ago. I was thinking about the 1-mode version and it popped up and 100 lumens made me dig out my paypal password and grab it.


----------



## whc (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List is updated, thanks ...


----------



## lucio (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

wow, great job, thank you!!


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The HF-1 Compact Cree Flashlight (AAA) is a tailcap twistie with momentary button, not a reverse clickie.
Sorry for misleading you before.

Ble found this and posted in another thread
Ultrafire SSC U-bin LED Flashlight (AAA/10440) $19.99
https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2813


----------



## MattK (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

whc - great work as always!

Lots more for the list. 

Cree:
Ultrafire 602D1 1xCRA123A Twisty $36.95 ($35.10 after coupon)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/uf-602d.html

Tiablo A8 is now available at BatteryJunction $94.95 ($90.20 after coupon)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tiablo-a8.html

Also, please strike the Cree Surefire L5 from the list - project on hold or cancelled, not coming soon.

SSC:

TerraLUX TLE-6EXB (Upgrade for 2-3 C/D cell Maglites) $24.95 ($23.70 after coupon)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-6exb.html

Surefire G2L 2X CR123A SF Tactical switch: press for momentary-on, twist for constant-on $65
http://www.batteryjunction.com/g2-led-.html

Surefire 6PL 2X CR123A SF Tactical switch: press for momentary-on, twist for constant-on $85
http://www.batteryjunction.com/surefire-6p-led-.html

SS4 P4 Upgrade/Flood kit for LumaPower M1 Tactical $38.50 ($36.58 after coupon)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/lumapower-sscp4-m1-kit.html


----------



## whc (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List is updated, thanks for your input ...


----------



## 83Venture (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

May want to consider amending the list to include "Rebel" emitters or start a new thread?


----------



## mtn_dance (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



83Venture said:


> May want to consider amending the list to include "Rebel" emitters or start a new thread?



It is already there! 
Look for this section in the list: 

*-------------Lumiled-Rebel-List---------------*


----------



## 83Venture (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Sorry, had not been to the 1st post in a while.


----------



## FoxFury (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

The new FoxFury HammerHead flashlight uses 2 CREE XR-Es--this light is available in late September.

http://foxfury.com/products/hammerhead_series/index.htm


----------



## whc (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

List is updated, thanks ...


----------



## 9volt (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



mtn_dance said:


> It is already there!
> Look for this section in the list:
> 
> *-------------Lumiled-Rebel-List---------------*



It would be nice if "Rebel" was added to the title of this thread


----------



## whc (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



9volt said:


> It would be nice if "Rebel" was added to the title of this thread


Have tried, but cannot change it, keeps getting an error.


----------



## 9volt (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



whc said:


> Have tried, but cannot change it, keeps getting an error.



FWIW I had a similar problem (couldn't edit titles, couldn't add pics) after the forum change. Had to log off, clear CPF and CPFMP cookies and log back in to fix it. Might be worth a try.


----------



## whc (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



9volt said:


> FWIW I had a similar problem (couldn't edit titles, couldn't add pics) after the forum change. Had to log off, clear CPF and CPFMP cookies and log back in to fix it. Might be worth a try.


Just tried that, but still getting the same error:



> *Fatal error*: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in */var/www/vhosts/candlepowerforums.com/httpdocs/vb/includes/functions.php* on line *1596*



Strange when you see the title of the first topic is has changed, but the title on the forum list/sticky has not changed. Don't know what to do about this, have tried with both Firefox and IE but gets the same error with both, strange error...?

Hmm will try Opera, and then my WM6 phone with mobile opera end PIE ...


----------



## Perfectionist (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

Ya need to add the upcoming LRI Proton Pro to the list !! :thumbsup:


----------



## LG&M (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*

I believe Nuwai is coming out with some Rebels.


----------



## whc (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: .::List of flashlights using the Cree XR-E / Seoul P4 LED::.*



Perfectionist said:


> Ya need to add the upcoming LRI Proton Pro to the list !! :thumbsup:


Any more details, maybe a link?


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 24, 2007)

elektrolumens FireLion
3xSSC-P4, 18650 Li-on battery, $199
http://elektrolumens.com/FireLion/FireLion-III.html


----------



## whc (Aug 24, 2007)

List is updated, thank you ...


----------



## MattK (Aug 24, 2007)

Another. 

OLIGHT T20 HA-III Black (2xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) 5 output levels, Stobe & SOS modes $49.95

Purchase Link: http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-t20.html
Review: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171816
beamshots: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2056405&postcount=59


----------



## whc (Aug 25, 2007)

List is updated, thank you ...


----------



## xenoled (Aug 28, 2007)

XENO E03 CREE P4 AA Battery
XENO D70 CREE P4 2*CR123A/18650 Li-ion Battery


----------



## whc (Aug 28, 2007)

xenoled said:


> XENO E03 CREE P4 AA Battery
> XENO D70 CREE P4 2*CR123A/18650 Li-ion Battery


Do you have a link?


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 30, 2007)

WHC,

Hyperion CE-R should be added to the CREE list:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=170927

http://www.lightreviews.info/hyperion_ce-r/review.html

Thanks again for keeping a very useful record.:kiss:


:twothumbs


----------



## whc (Aug 30, 2007)

List is updated, thanks ...


----------



## Avatar28 (Sep 18, 2007)

You know, looking at that list of lights it seems a spreadsheet would be rather useful to sort all that. That's a lot to take in at once.


----------



## MattK (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi whc, some more work for you. 

Olight T10 (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/t10-olight.html

Olight T15 (AA, Reverse Clicky)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/t15-olight-aa.html

Olight T20 Q5 Special Edition (2xCR123A, Reverse Clicky)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/specialeditionolight-t20.html

Tiablo A8 Q5 Special Edition (2xCR123A, 2-stage Reverse Clicky) (Forward Clicky Optional)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/specialeditiona8.html

Also a small error in the OP, in the listing for the see the end you need some line breaks to seperate Modamag:
LumaHunter MRV SPECIAL EDITION (2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Tactical Switch) $149.95* Modamag:*


Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## 276 (Sep 19, 2007)

Whats the difference between the tiablo A8 & A9 q5 bin both are 250 lumens?


----------



## MattK (Sep 19, 2007)

LOL that's like the most asked question this month.
Regulation. They're optimized differently:
The A8 has full, flat output on an 18650 for ~ 2 hours then it's done - it cannot use RCR123A's and CR123A's must be run on low for 3-5 mins to lower their voltage before you can use high. Great for 18650's if you want undimming output which is very popular here.
The A9 can use 18650, CR123A and RCR123A. On an 18650 it's output dims over time to 50% at 3 hours and it will go for some time after that. Output is very flat on CR123A and RCR123A.


----------



## whc (Sep 19, 2007)

List is updated, thank you ...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 24, 2007)

The new Lowes Taskforce 2c needs added, and reviewed somewhere too!


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 24, 2007)

WiseLED Tatical K2 1000 lumens and the new version WiseLED Tatical P4 1500 lumens.


----------



## whc (Sep 24, 2007)

List is updated, thanks .

-->Sgt. LED
Du you have a link? Cannot find it...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 24, 2007)

Lowe's has not yet updated their site, Sorry...


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Sep 25, 2007)

i'd love to see a q5 section. 
most of the links in the cree section are to q2 bins. 
there is a significant difference and some of us want to shop for a q5 light right from this thread. :twothumbs


----------



## jacky1982 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for this valuable thread!____________________{_URL removed_}


----------



## curry__muncha (Oct 7, 2007)

this thread rocks!.. 

one edit u need to make:
the 

*Jetbeam:*
JET-I MK.II R (1xAA, 1x14500, Reverse Clicky) _$62

S_hould be under the Cree X-RE heading, and not the Lumen Rebel one, right?


----------



## whc (Oct 7, 2007)

curry__muncha said:


> this thread rocks!..
> 
> one edit u need to make:
> the
> ...


Am glad you find use of the list...

The MK.II R uses the Rebel LED, so that is why it is under the Lumiled Rebel .


----------



## curry__muncha (Oct 7, 2007)

whc said:


> Am glad you find use of the list...
> 
> The MK.II R uses the Rebel LED, so that is why it is under the Lumiled Rebel .


lol.. but doesnt it say in the thread:

"*Improved Type**[FONT=&#23435]：**JET-I MK.II R*[/FONT]

[FONT=&#23435]●LED:* CREE 7090 XR-E (Q4 bin) "

*[/FONT]U might wanna take another look


----------



## curry__muncha (Oct 9, 2007)

might wanna check out the NEW 5 MODE C3.. =D

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7937

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7938


----------



## jacky1982 (Oct 9, 2007)

SPAM removed.


----------



## curry__muncha (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. i was gonna have a b!C+H about Jacky's post.. lol.. (just an update, u might wanna ban that user, seeing their previous post (post 280 & 285))

anyways.. on topic:

Price update for JetBeam *JET-I MK.II R: *Its now $73USD


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Oct 11, 2007)

i can't wait till we have a handful of q5's
i would love to be able to scroll this list and just pick those out.


----------



## MattK (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi WHC:!
A small change please:

On this item:
TerraLUX:
MiniStar2 EXTREME with SSC P4 [REVIEW] (for Mini Maglite® 2AA Flashlights) $24.95

It should be edited to :
TLE-5EX MiniStar2 EXTREME with Cree [REVIEW] (for Mini Maglite® 2AA Flashlights) $24.95

because they have switched to the Cree emitter for this unit - thanks!!


----------



## whc (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

List is updated, thanks .


----------



## MattK (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

And another new light 


T10 Q5 Special Edition (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) $64.95
http://batteryjunction.com/specialedition-t10-olight.html


----------



## mtn_dance (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



MattK said:


> And another new light
> 
> 
> T10 Q5 Special Edition (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) $64.95
> http://batteryjunction.com/specialedition-t10-olight.html



Typo on your site; clicking on the above link and the gray description box has "2x CR123A". You might want correct that.


----------



## MattK (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Fixed - thanks!


----------



## whc (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

List is updated, thanks ...


----------



## MattK (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Hi again, 

2 more for you! 

Cree
GearLite 
XR-01 V2 
(2 X CR123A or 1 x 17670)
Tactical Clicky
$44.95
http://www.batteryjunction.com/v2-gearlite-v2.html

Rebel
TerraLUX 
LightStar3 Flashlight
2X AA (Alkaline/NiMh)
Twisty w. Momentary
$29.95
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tlf-3l2aa-.html

Oh also the Surefire G2L and 6PL are Twisty w. Momentary not clickies.

TIA!


----------



## whc (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## MattK (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Hi whc,

Thanks again for your awesome work keeping/maintaining this list. 

Please review the 2 new lights just added - the Gearlite doesn't show switch type and the TerraLUX's switch is not correctly described. Also you may want to add a space after the <-New! tag for the Gearlite to main consistent spacing.


----------



## whc (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



MattK said:


> Hi whc,
> 
> Thanks again for your awesome work keeping/maintaining this list.
> 
> Please review the 2 new lights just added - the Gearlite doesn't show switch type and the TerraLUX's switch is not correctly described. Also you may want to add a space after the <-New! tag for the Gearlite to main consistent spacing.


Edited the list, was in a bit of a rush .

The Nuwai/TerraLUX Rebel version of the X-3, isn’t it a Tactical Switch, you know not the forward kind, but momentary and twisty for constant on, that is as far as I know a Tactical Switch, but have changed it to say "Tactical Twisty", hope it is ok then .


----------



## DanielG (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



MattK said:


> And another new light
> 
> 
> T10 Q5 Special Edition (1xCR123A, Reverse Clicky) $64.95
> http://batteryjunction.com/specialedition-t10-olight.html



I'm looking at that light because I like the T20 Q5 so much. 

One question I don't see, can it deal with 3.6V RCR123a or will it instaflash?

Reason being, I've got a 4.2V recharger on order that does 18650 batteries and others, I'm sure, one that I've read is the 3.6V little ones.

I'd prefer not having to get either a 3.0 charger or 3.0V protected batteries as I'm going to TRY to keep everything 3.6/3.7 capable.

I'm positive you know much more about what I'm trying to say than I do so if I'm not making sense, I plead ignorance


----------



## MattK (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



whc said:


> Edited the list, was in a bit of a rush .
> 
> The Nuwai/TerraLUX Rebel version of the X-3, isn’t it a Tactical Switch, you know not the forward kind, but momentary and twisty for constant on, that is as far as I know a Tactical Switch, but have changed it to say "Tactical Twisty", hope it is ok then .



Yes, The TerraLUX is press for momentary and twist to lock on so I called it a tcatical twisty. 

I think perhaps that you might need to expand your switch types to 4 kinds:

Tactical: Press for mometary, twist to lock on, usually twist CCW to lock out.

Tactical Clicky: Press halfway for mometary, press to click to lock on, some twist CCW to lock out. (There are also side button version of this ala Maglite)

Reverse Clicky: Press to click to lock on, Press halfway for mometary off, some twist CCW to lock out. 

Twisty: Twist to lock on, some twist CCW to lock out.


----------



## MattK (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



DanielG said:


> I'm looking at that light because I like the T20 Q5 so much.
> 
> One question I don't see, can it deal with 3.6V RCR123a or will it instaflash?
> 
> ...



It will work but users tell me that on 3.6V cells you get only 3 output levels instead of 5. It's also reportedly brighter on the 3.6V as well. On 3V RCR123A's you get all 5 levels, no changes from using primaries.


----------



## DanielG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



MattK said:


> It will work but users tell me that on 3.6V cells you get only 3 output levels instead of 5. It's also reportedly brighter on the 3.6V as well. On 3V RCR123A's you get all 5 levels, no changes from using primaries.



I'm not all that worried about 5 light levels. I use the high/turbo setting most of the time and would probably only occasionally look for a lower setting if ever.

I'm guessing runtime will be shorter, though, with the rechargeables. I think I can live with that.


----------



## whc (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



MattK said:


> Yes, The TerraLUX is press for momentary and twist to lock on so I called it a tcatical twisty.
> 
> I think perhaps that you might need to expand your switch types to 4 kinds:
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea at all, just updated to now include 4 switch types, and some more specs added for each switch .


----------



## curry__muncha (Oct 20, 2007)

^ just ban the user (jacky1982) already!!!.. all of their post is advertising spam.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 3, 2007)

Please add the NiteCore Defender Infinity.

I wonder what the review would be like.


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 3, 2007)

The new 2007 LED Lenser "Frogman" uses a Cree (4AA, magnetic switch):

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173098

(This has not been updated on the LED Lenser website)


----------



## whc (Nov 4, 2007)

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## MattK (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi whc,

On the 

D-Mini Digital [REVIEW] (1xCR123A, 1x16340, 2-in-1 Tailcap) $74.95 <-UPDATED!

Please change it to:

D-Mini Digital [REVIEW] (1xCR123A, 1x16340, 3-Stage Forward Clicky) $74.95 <-UPDATED!

Thanks!


----------



## whc (Nov 5, 2007)

List updated, thanks ...

A lumapower with forward clicky, am I dreaming ...


----------



## MattK (Nov 5, 2007)

Multilevel forward clicky no less - as usual they are making their own path and not following.


----------



## MattK (Nov 27, 2007)

More 

D-Mini Digital Q5 Special Edition http://www.batteryjunction.com/specialedition-lumapower-dmini.html
REVIEW http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2085479&postcount=122
(1xCR123A, 1x16340, 3-Stage Forward Clicky) $89.95


M1 Tactical Q5 Special Edition http://www.batteryjunction.com/special-m1-q5-black.html
(2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, Tactical Twisty + 2 Stage Reverse Clicky, Forward Clicky Optional) $104.95

Olight T15 Q5 Special edition http://www.batteryjunction.com/t15-specialedition-olight.html
(AA, Reverse Clicky) $64.95


----------



## whc (Nov 28, 2007)

List is updated, thanks ...


----------



## MattK (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi whc - it's been a busy week! 

Rebel: 
Tiablo A1 
http://www.batteryjunction.com/a1-tiablo-a1.html
(1 X AAA NiMh, primary Lithium or Alkaline)
Twisty 
$42

LumaPower AVENGER 
http://www.batteryjunction.com/avenger.html
(1XAAA NiMh, primary Lithium, Alkaline, Li-Ion)
Twisty and Reverse Clicky(both included), 2 output levels (either switch)
$44.95

Cree:
LumaPower MRV Digital 
http://www.batteryjunction.com/digital-mrv-lumapower.html
(2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x 18650 4-Stage Forward Clicky) $139.95

LumaPower MRV Digital Special Edition Q5
http://www.batteryjunction.com/specialedition-mrv.html
(2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x 18650 4-Stage Forward Clicky) $164.95

Thanks again!


----------



## whc (Dec 7, 2007)

List is updated, thanks ...

That AVENGER looks pretty interesting, have completely overlooked it, but must say I find it tempting to get one of these .


----------



## waion (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi, whc.

Thanks for so much your ongoing effort on tidying up those very useful information for us. Just want to clarify that those VB-16s from Kaidomain or DX have nothing to do with me at all from the very beginning. They are different to those 4th gen VB-16s I sold here months ago as some CPFers have already pointed out. On the other hand, here's my recent light T7 (which is sold to and therefore branded as Solarforce):







This is a totally new light. I'm willing to send a sample at no charge to a CPF member for a review if someone can kindly suggest me a name for that. THank you very much.


----------



## srvctec (Dec 7, 2007)

waion said:


> Hi, whc.
> 
> Thanks for so much your ongoing effort on tidying up those very useful information for us. Just want to clarify that those VB-16s from Kaidomain or DX have nothing to do with me at all from the very beginning. They are different to those 4th gen VB-16s I sold here months ago as some CPFers have already pointed out. On the other hand, here's my recent light T7:
> 
> ...




I'm not a reviewer per se, but if you want to send it to me, I'll sure review it. :twothumbs

Or better yet send it to selfbuilt and he can review it and then he can send it to me for the "finder's fee". Sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## waion (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for your suggestion, srvctec. Strictly speaking, this model isn't mine any more as which is sold to and therefore branded as Solarforce. I have sent a PM to selfbuilt asking for his help.


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 8, 2007)

Could you please add to the title of this list the Edixeon KLC8 leds, whicr are based on the Cree EZ1000, as the Seoul?

Javier


----------



## whc (Dec 10, 2007)

waion said:


> Hi, whc.
> 
> Thanks for so much your ongoing effort on tidying up those very useful information for us. Just want to clarify that those VB-16s from Kaidomain or DX have nothing to do with me at all from the very beginning. They are different to those 4th gen VB-16s I sold here months ago as some CPFers have already pointed out. On the other hand, here's my recent light T7 (which is sold to and therefore branded as Solarforce):
> 
> ...


Have updated the list, sorry for the mistake .

Wow looks nice, any details? Where can we get one of these?


----------



## whc (Dec 10, 2007)

Barbarin said:


> Could you please add to the title of this list the Edixeon KLC8 leds, whicr are based on the Cree EZ1000, as the Seoul?
> 
> Javier


Can't edit the title, just get an error every time I try that ...


----------



## Calina (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry if you already know this but if you don't:

You can only edit the thread title if you are in the first post.


----------



## whc (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep I know, buy keep getting some error .


----------



## mtn_dance (Dec 10, 2007)

whc said:


> Can't edit the title, just get an error every time I try that ...



I think only mods can edit a title/subject. You might contact of them.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 17, 2007)

mtn_dance said:


> I think only mods can edit a title/subject. You might contact of them.


There seems to be a time limit when you can still change the title of the thread. I've noticed this on my review threads - after a couple of months, I can no longer update the title. :shrug:

BTW, waion has indeed contacted me about his new T7 light (thanks for the referral srvctec ). Should be here by today or tomorrow, and I'll get cracking on my review - should be up by the end of the week.

:wave:


----------



## MattK (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Hi again whc. 

For category 'SSC' :
Surefire G3L (3xCR123A, Tactical Twisty)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/surefire-g3l-led.html

For category 'Other' :
TerraLUX TLE-300 3 X K2 TFFC drop-in for 4-6 D cell Maglites
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-300.html

Surefire P60L (SSC drop-in for 6P, 9P, G2, G3, G2Z, C2, C3, Z2, Z3, and D3)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/surefire-p60l.html

Surefire KX1-HA-WH (SSC Conversion Head for E1E and E1L)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/surefire-kx1-conversion.html

Surefire KX2-HA-WH or KX2-BK-WH (SSC Conversion Head for E2E, E2D and E2L)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/surefire-kx2-ha-wh.html


----------



## cat (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

There're quite a few Wolf Eyes with Cree LED. 

@selfbuilt re the Solarforce: Good, I'm looking forward to it. Those red buttons look interesting. ....I wonder if they're the on/off switch and mode switch, but....well, maybe I need the DOH emoticon here...but if that's what they are, I'd like it.


----------



## srvctec (Dec 17, 2007)

selfbuilt said:


> BTW, waion has indeed contacted me about his new T7 light (thanks for the referral srvctec ). Should be here by today or tomorrow, and I'll get cracking on my review - should be up by the end of the week.
> 
> :wave:



No problem- love your _very informative_ reviews! The T7 is a pretty cool looking light.

Now, about that finder's fee...


----------



## whc (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



MattK said:


> Hi again whc.
> 
> For category 'SSC' :
> Surefire G3L (3xCR123A, Tactical Twisty)
> ...


List updated, thanks ...

Nice to finally see some Surefire with SSC LED, it is Seoul SSC P4 LED right?

Do you know if we will see a Surefie U2 with the SSC LED any time soon? That would be a dream come true for me .


----------



## MattK (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*

Yes, SSC P4, bin not published but SF tends to buy better bins from what I have seen.

I don't know anything about future products...and if I did I could not post here.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 21, 2007)

waion said:


> Hi, whc.
> 
> Thanks for so much your ongoing effort on tidying up those very useful information for us. Just want to clarify that those VB-16s from Kaidomain or DX have nothing to do with me at all from the very beginning. They are different to those 4th gen VB-16s I sold here months ago as some CPFers have already pointed out. On the other hand, here's my recent light T7 (which is sold to and therefore branded as Solarforce):
> 
> ...



My review of this new light is now up:

Solarforce T7 - Q5 Cree

Thanks for supplying the light waion.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: How many Cree's are out there?, let’s make a list...*



MattK said:


> Yes, SSC P4, bin not published but SF tends to buy better bins from what I have seen.
> 
> I don't know anything about future products...and if I did I could not post here.


 
I'm pretty sure those use Cree LEDs not SSC.


----------



## MattK (Jan 29, 2008)

Another entry - Cree:

Tiablo MA6 Q5
http://www.batteryjunction.com/ma6-tiablo.html
(2xCR123A, 2x16340, 1x 17670 3-Stage clicky AND Forward Clicky) $92.95

Reviews:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/187241

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186937
Thanks!


----------



## whc (Jan 31, 2008)

List is updated, thanks ...


----------



## fireboltr (Feb 10, 2008)

Add another light to the list...
Not top shelf stuff but the new Brinkman 1 watt is using a cree

Bought one last night because i was surprised to see one in there 

P.s. large deep reflector very light sputter almost perfect beam alot of throw with alot of usable sidespill.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 10, 2008)

fireboltr said:


> Add another light to the list...
> Not top shelf stuff but the new Brinkman 1 watt is using a cree
> 
> Bought one last night because i was surprised to see one in there
> ...



Where did you get it, and how much?:


----------



## fireboltr (Feb 19, 2008)

i found it at walmart for 20$

been using it for a couple hours off and on for a week now with no noticable signs of light output

good luck


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 6, 2008)

LiteFlux LF2 X with CREE XR-E Q5:

http://www.liteflux.com/english/product.php?act=1&cy=19

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=189739


:wave:


----------



## whc (Mar 6, 2008)

List id updated, thanks .


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 6, 2008)

Also: Tiablo MA1 - Luxeon Rebel 100

http://www.batteryjunction.com/ma1-tiablo-aaa-black.html


----------



## whc (Mar 7, 2008)

List updated, thanks ...


----------



## MattK (Mar 8, 2008)

Excellent work as always whc. 

Lots of new stuff!


K2 TFFC:
TLE-300MR 3 X K2 (TFFC drop-in for Maglite Mag Charger) $99.95
http://www.batteryjunction.com/magcharger-tle-300mr.html

SSC/Seoul P7 4-Die Emitter:
Surefire UA2 Optimus (2xCR123A, Forward Clicky, multilevel/multimode) $279 PRE-ORDER (May release) 
http://www.batteryjunction.com/sf-ua2.html

Cree:
Surefire E1L Outdoorsman (1xCR123A, 2 stage Forward Clicky) $99
http://www.batteryjunction.com/sue1loue1.html

Surefire E2L Outdoorsman (1xCR123A, Dual Output Forward Clicky) $99
http://www.batteryjunction.com/e2l-ha-wh-cree.html

Surefire KX1 (2xCR123A, Dual Output LED Head for E1E and E1L) $66 http://www.batteryjunction.com/surefire-kx1-conversion.html

Surefire KX2 (2xCR123A, Dul Output LED Head for E2E, E2D and E2L) $66 
http://www.batteryjunction.com/surefire-kx2-ha-wh.html

Surefire X300 Series LED WeaponLight for Handguns $225
http://www.batteryjunction.com/x200a--.html

OLIGHT T20 TACTICAL Q5 (2 x CR123A, Forward Clicky) $69.95
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tactical-t20-t.html

OLIGHT T20 MILITARY Q5 (2 x CR123A, Forward Clicky) $74.95
http://www.batteryjunction.com/military-t20-m.html

Romisen RC-T5 4 x CREE LED (4X Cr123A, 2 X 18650, Forward Clicky (2 levels + strobe)) $94.95
http://www.batteryjunction.com/rc-t5.html

Proton PRO (1 X AA, Reverse Clicky (variable output + low output red LED)) $56.95
http://www.batteryjunction.com/proton.html

Correction: Tiablo MA1 is 1 x AAA just like the A1 - it's a 2 level version and can take li-ion rechargeables.


----------



## slagell (Mar 11, 2008)

Any lights use the P7 yet?


----------



## MattK (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope


----------



## MattK (Mar 29, 2008)

NEW!
LumaPower IncenDio (1XCR123A, Forward Clicky (3 levels + Memory) ~$50
http://batteryjunction.com/incendio.html


----------



## whc (Mar 30, 2008)

List updated, thanks .


----------



## MattK (Mar 30, 2008)

whc - Thanks - also, did you see this update? 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2388998&postcount=340


----------



## mossdabomb (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow this thread is great!

thanks.


----------



## Unforgiven (Apr 2, 2008)

Part 2


----------

